# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Des bases de donnes  l'Internet

## zoom61

*Des bases de donnes  l'Internet
*
**



> Traitant autant des bases de donnes en gnral que de leur application  Internet, cet ouvrage extrmement thorique dans sa premire partie, et d'un niveau technique trs lev, n'est pas  mettre entre toutes les mains, sinon celles d'utilisateurs chevronns et exigeants. Rdig par un professeur d'Universit galement directeur de recherche au CNRS, Des bases de donnes  l'Internet passe en revue tous les champs d' application des bases de donnes, de Visual Basic  MySQL, des serveurs Tomcat aux serveurs Oracle (autant de logiciels, de langages et de serveurs prsents en versions compltes ou d'valuation sur le CD-Rom accompagnant le livre). On notera la prsence d'un chapitre ddi  l'interface graphique d'une BDD (exemple Access), d'un autre sur les relations client-serveur (ODBC/JDBC), d'un exemple d'interfaage en mode SWING, et de la prsence de nombreux exercices accompagns de leurs corrigs. En rsum, un livre exhaustif et complexe,  rserver aux dveloppeurs avertis.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

